# Hiker Tells Obama to Legalize it!



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

From huffingtonpost.com

*Hikers Flip Out As Obama Climbs Up Grueling Hawaii Trail*
*Even on vacation, POTUS puts in work.*







12/23/2015 05:25 am ET | *Updated* 1 day ago 

*Carla Herreria*Associate Editor, HuffPost Hawaii

Some people vacation in Hawaii to sip Mai Tais on the beach and indulge in well-deserved R&R. But not President Barack Obama.
When he visits the Aloha State, he puts in work.

On Tuesday, after his early morning gym session, Obama, his family and a few friends took on the Koko Head Crater Stairs -- a popular Hawaii hike that is so grueling, people often refer to it as the "Stairmaster from Hell" or the "Koko Head Stairs of Doom."

One walker even took advantage of the situation and offered POTUS some advice for the end of his term.

"Thanks for your service, Mr. President," the man says in a video posted to the My Kailua Facebook page.

"Legalize it on your way out!" he adds as Obama walks away.

Most hikers, however, kept their legislative suggestions to themselves and just tried to squeeze in their presidential selfies as casually as possible.

After the hike, the Obamas spent the rest of the day at their luxury Kailua rental, presumably for some well-deserved relaxation.

Below, see Obama and his gang climb up the staircase of doom:







Unsuspecting hikers had to move to the side of the trail's narrow path as a sweaty Obama and his security entourage barreled up the trail's 1,048 wooden steps, which climb a steep 1,208 feet up the crater's ridge.

But the hikers didn't seem to mind the delay.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...6887f6636?cps=gravity_4370_491978606230827433


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 25, 2015)

I sold him the fattie that you saw him smoking.

I only charged him $5 for the joint but he said it would take over $122,000.00 in taxpayer dollars to get the $5 to pay for it.

So, I sold it to him for $4.50.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL.. I think he was doing edibles.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes I believe you are right Rosebud.

He only smoked it when he was young. 






Maui Wowie cupcakes are his favorite edibles while in Hawaii.


----------

